

Looking for a cofounder - toisanji

Hi, I've wanted to get a startup going for a long time, I tried doing some projects with some friends before, but we have different goals, so it didn't work out.  I am a good programmer, fast learner, very motivated, and passionate about programming and startups.  I'm living in Boston, but am in San Francisco for the next couple of weeks.  I have a a couple of ideas I've been thinking about for a while, but could also work on something else if its the right opportunity.  I'd like to meet up with some people in the bay area and talk about, see if the chemistry is right. Maybe we could start on a small project together and go from there.  
Please contact me if you are interested and we can go into more details.  my email is jason AT rubynow.com
======
astartupaday
Hi Jason - I'm putting together an online site that is specifically geared
towards helping to bring together co-founders who are looking to apply to YC -
Winter 2010. It's called the Italian Graffiti Factory
(<http://www.igfactory.com>), and although we launched yesterday I know of at
least one person who is looking for co-founders in the Bay Area. If you're
around tonight, we'll be doing an online meetup at 7pm PST, more details about
that are on the site.

~~~
toisanji
thanks, I will try to attend that

